
Time-Lapse Robot Arm Assembly - travelhead
https://www.facebook.com/travelhead/posts/10153741451140888
======
travelhead
$41 OWI Robotic Arm Edge on Amazon
[https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0017OFRCY/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_5bRv...](https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0017OFRCY/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_5bRvxbDFRQR84)
\- Took us about 4.5 to 5 hours to assemble. Pretty complicated.. You put
everything together including all gears, motors and screws. Can be programmed
with $31 OWI USB attachment and CD-ROM.

